# Where are you from



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

anyone on here from the Houma / Thibodeaux area?
Sold my boat and looking for someone to fish with
Marsh


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Over here in Bayou Vista! (Galveston, Tx)


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

rhettstark said:


> anyone on here from the Houma / Thibodeaux area?
> Sold my boat and looking for someone to fish with
> Marsh


My usual spot is PAC and the sulpher mines but between family, work, and grad school I hardly ever get to fish. Plan on doing a lot of catching up on fishing time after graduation, but that'll be next may.


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

scissorhands said:


> Over here in Bayou Vista! (Galveston, Tx)


Will probably heading that way soon my friend moved to Houston and just got a new boat and we are going to try to make a trip down that way soon


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

pt448 said:


> My usual spot is PAC and the sulpher mines but between family, work, and grad school I hardly ever get to fish. Plan on doing a lot of catching up on fishing time after graduation, but that'll be next may.


I've fished there a couple times but work and school have me slow right now only made 3 trips this year but hopefully once I get a new job and skiff I'll be back out every weekend,


----------



## alex1988 (Nov 12, 2009)

Hello! I just acquired my first skiff, and I am in Bay St. Louis, Mississippi. 
Scissorhands, I used to live in Bayou Vista after I graduated from the Maritime Academy. I had a 21 foot kenner bay boat back then with a 175 yamaha. Spent many a night at Louis's Bait Camp. I sure do miss it there. Myself and 2 buddies rented the big blue house near the interstate on Blue Heron. Good Times!


----------

